# Similar to Cynic?



## gui94 (Sep 19, 2010)

Hey guys! Well, this last month I was completely addicted to Cynic. I could only listen to them, no other band would satisfy my needs but them. Quality really overwhelms quantity, with only 2 albums and 1 EP, they're already one of my favorite bands (probably the favorite really!). Thing is, I've listened to Focus, Traced in Air and Re-Traced a dozen times and I want more, but as they don't have any more albums, I'm searching for some similar bands but.. I have nothing so far 
Well, this can be a good compliment for them, they're really unique, but.. I need to listen to something similar to Cynic 

Please help me guys!


----------



## hypermagic (Sep 19, 2010)

Exivious for one, but the only other Jazzy Death bands were Atheist, latter-day Death and Pestilence.

You should also check out bands like Planet X, Lye By Mistake and Ron Jarzombek's bands
Spastic Ink, Watchtower and Blotted Science.


----------



## gui94 (Sep 19, 2010)

hypermagic said:


> Exivious for one, but the only other Jazzy Death bands were Atheist, latter-day Death and Pestilence.
> 
> You should also check out bands like Planet X, Lye By Mistake and Ron Jarzombek's bands
> Spastic Ink, Watchtower and Blotted Science.



I've heard Exivious and IMO they're more jazzy than Cynic and that's really cool  the only thing is the lack of voice. I love Paul Masvidal clean voice with effects + Tymon's growls 

I'll check the other ones. Thanks


----------



## ittoa666 (Sep 19, 2010)

Human era death.


----------



## gui94 (Sep 19, 2010)

ittoa666 said:


> Human era death.



I actually have Human! Wondering why I never heard it


----------



## ittoa666 (Sep 19, 2010)

gui94 said:


> I actually have Human! Wondering why I never heard it



Great album.


----------



## gui94 (Sep 19, 2010)

ittoa666 said:


> Great album.



I?ll find that out soon


----------



## Marko (Sep 19, 2010)

you can always listen to other bands of Paul Masvidal/Sean Reinert - it's all the same substance really, only the form is different






(Portal is post-Focus era of Cynic)


----------



## gui94 (Sep 19, 2010)

Marko said:


> you can always listen to other bands of Paul Masvidal/Sean Reinert - it's all the same substance really, only the form is different
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thank's dude! Do you know if they released an album as Portal?


----------



## splinter8451 (Sep 19, 2010)

Here is a band Reinert worked with they are pretty awesome and Cynic-esque.


----------



## BrutalExorcist (Sep 19, 2010)

Aghora +1!!!

I posted in the black metal thread, Direwolf strikes me as among the closest. BTW, that's Mike Lerner from Behold the Arctopus.









Spiral Architect is really good too, though they only put out one album to my knowledge:


----------



## Sacha (Sep 19, 2010)

Alarum


----------



## Randy (Sep 19, 2010)

This thread needs more Atheist:


----------



## ittoa666 (Sep 20, 2010)

Don't forget Monstrosity when they had Jason Gobel. There's also Gordian Knot.


----------



## JoshuaLogan (Sep 20, 2010)

hypermagic said:


> Exivious for one, but the only other Jazzy Death bands were Atheist, latter-day Death and Pestilence.



Martyr is another.


----------



## Doomcreeper (Sep 20, 2010)

I'm currently obsessed with Genghis Tron and was the same with with Cynic when I found them as you are now, it happened with Dillinger Escape Plan too. GT are a bit different using a synth and samplers or something and a guitarist and no drummer or bassist but they write awesome music. I love the album Board up the House


----------



## eaeolian (Sep 20, 2010)

JoshuaLogan said:


> Martyr is another.



Dude, I love Martyr, but I wouldn't say they sound anything like Cynic.

Try this:



The whole disc is like this. Very enjoyable.


----------



## nojyeloot (Sep 20, 2010)

hypermagic said:


> Exivious for one, but the only other Jazzy Death bands were Atheist, latter-day Death and Pestilence.
> 
> You should also check out bands like Planet X, Lye By Mistake and Ron Jarzombek's bands
> Spastic Ink, Watchtower and Blotted Science.



I am currently being AMAZED by the goodness of Exivious. TYVM


----------



## Rapture (Sep 20, 2010)

Watchtower and Atheist


----------



## nojyeloot (Sep 20, 2010)

Anyone know where I can buy a digital download of Exivious and Portal (95 demo)?


----------



## vgguru39 (Sep 20, 2010)

Early exivious Demo's sound remarkably like cynic. Vocals included.





Enjoy.


----------



## kung_fu (Sep 20, 2010)

Gordian Knot perhaps? A Sean Malone project, and features all of the other cynic guys on various tracks. Also, check out some or Cynic's influences: The Mahavishnu Orchestra, Allan Holdsworth, etc.


----------



## gui94 (Sep 20, 2010)

It's seems I have A LOT of new stuff to listen to 

Thanks you guys so far!


----------



## guitareben (Sep 20, 2010)

As said before, Exivious and planet x. Planet x aren't THAT similar, but they are superb band (listen to alien hip hop).

Anyway, I just thought I would say these two again just so you don't miss em ^^

(you can listen to the entire exivious album from their site too  ) (and planet x is on spotify (however for some reason there is an album from some other band under the name of planet x XD . It isn't them  (some S/D thing....))

Other than that, don't really know  . Everyone else has posted lots anyway so you got loads to listen too XD .


----------



## TimothyLeary (Sep 20, 2010)

gordian knot


----------



## FadexToxBlack81 (May 3, 2011)

if you like them check out Aghora! cynics drummer sean and their bassist played with them


----------



## ArrowHead (May 3, 2011)

Indukti

It's like if Cynic and Tool did some HEAVY drugs, and did gay yoga style man love together.

Listen to as many tracks as you can. The music constantly shifts and changes. From the heaviest chuggiest shit to trippy weird stuff. It's pretty intense.







This one is my favorite:


----------



## Meatbucket (May 3, 2011)

Killswitch Engage
trollface.jpg


----------



## -The Black Halo- (May 3, 2011)

Damn, this thread was something I had been searching for b4 I joined sso.
WoOt!
Me likey


----------



## beerybobb (May 3, 2011)

I've been on a Cynic binge for like 3 years now


----------



## Ralyks (May 3, 2011)

Sacha said:


> Alarum



This. They're like Cynic + Atheist + Rush = Creamy, nougaty, jazzy-thrash goodness.

Also, Last Chance To Reasons new album is pretty Cynic-y. White Arms of Athena too.


----------



## Double A (May 3, 2011)

ArrowHead said:


> Indukti
> 
> It's like if Cynic and Tool did some HEAVY drugs, and did gay yoga style man love together.
> 
> ...





I love Indukti especially their first album S.U.S.A.R where Mariusz Duda of Riverside handles the vocals. 

I think the closest band to Cynic imo is Spiral Architect. A Sceptics Universe smokes.


----------



## PTP (May 3, 2011)

All of the main ones have already been mentioned - Martyr, Exivious, Direwolf. Also Obscura have a lot of Cynic influence.

There's an awesome semi-local band called Exist that would fit the description. 

And of course my band Crossing The Event Horizon is super Cynic-influenced, with a more prominent rhythmic element and more blatant Holdsworth worship.


----------



## chevymeister (May 4, 2011)

TimothyLeary said:


> gordian knot





This one is pretty kickass too 

Around the 4 minute mark


----------



## mithologian (May 4, 2011)

I dont know if they where mentioned but I didnt see any videos of them on here. What amazes me the most is the fact that they achieve that vocoder effect just by doing harmonies, as oposed to using a vocoder.


----------



## ArrowHead (May 4, 2011)

Cynic doesn't use a vocoder. It's a digitech vocal harmony pedal.

Thus why it sounds similar.


----------



## guitareben (May 4, 2011)

+ 872682*10^23784623874 to Planet X and Exivious, they are so good!

Also check out these (quite unknown) guys (like, really check them out)







I've been really really getting into these guys recently (Seriously, you HAVE to check them out!  )


----------



## PTP (May 4, 2011)

ArrowHead said:


> Cynic doesn't use a vocoder. It's a digitech vocal harmony pedal.
> 
> Thus why it sounds similar.



Actually they did use a vocoder on Focus and for live shows during that era.

They now use a TC Helicon VoiceLive.


----------



## ArrowHead (May 4, 2011)

PTP said:


> Actually they did use a vocoder on Focus and for live shows during that era.
> 
> They now use a TC Helicon VoiceLive.




eh, I guess. 

It was the digitech vocalist pedal, but I guess it IS a vocoder. I did not realize, but the growl singer was actually controlling it via keyboard. I thought it was just a harmonized preset, didn't realize there was a legit vocoder option in the Vocalist.

My mistake.

However, the point I meant was that the reason the Cynic vocals can be reproduced with just harmonies is because that's mostly all they are. It sounds like on Wheels Within Wheels there's several parts where Paul just sings the harmony instead of using the effect (although the effect is on other parts in the same song.)


----------

